# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Lorik Cana

## Pasiqe

Per mua eshte lojtari me i mire i kombetares. Vetem nje fakt: Eshte me i riu dhe me i shtrenjti. Gjithashtu eshte ai qe fiton me shume.

Shkoni votojeni te siti i Olimpikut te Marsejes poshte djathtas.

http://www.om.net/index.php?pid=0&lng=fr

----------


## Wordless

Beri gabim qe iku nga Parisi per Marsejen :-( . Ketu e mbanin si lojtarin me
'besnik' te ekipit, askush s'mendonte se mund te 'tradhetonte' :-). 
Ne stadjum sa here qe kap topin M'Bami e vershellejne se ai u be 
shkak per ikjen  e Lorikut!!

----------


## miki_al2001

ne fakt ketu flitet per lorikun qe padyshim eshte njeri nder lojtaret me te mire te komtares tone dhe eshte vertete nje patriot dhe futbollist shembull.sdi pse flitet me per behramin ketu?nejse.

----------


## Moltisanti

lorik cana ....lojtar i te ardhmes ,,patriot i flakte ,lojtar per te mor shembull gjithe kto tjerit qe rrin rezerva neper klubet e tyre !!

shnet

----------


## Davius

Postimet per Valonin qe ishin bere ketu, i zhvendosa tek nje teme tjeter e posacme per Valon Behramin...

Ketu mund te vazhdojme te flasim dhe komentojme lojerat e shkelqyera te Canes me Shiperine dhe PSG tash me me Marseillen.

Perpara Lorik

----------


## Davius

Pasaporta e Canes

----------


## miki_al2001

e pash ndeshjen qe bene te dielen me nicen ishte i spostuar shume ne mbrojtje por ama beri nje loje shume temire edhe pse kishte te bente shume me sulmueset e shpejte te nices.ne fakt e pash lojen pasi e dija rezultatin ektu ne usa por ama e pash vetem per shkak te canes.e ka trashegimi futbollin sepse edhe agimi luante mire por ai spati fatin e lorikut.
shpresoj dhe kam shume besim se loriku do arri te luaj ne ndonje ekip te madh.

----------


## Pasiqe

Shikoni ne kete video dashurine e parizieneve per Lorikun:

http://zograf.free.fr/111/index.html

----------


## Lunesta

E pse te votoj? Apo per tu bere patetik?

Voten nese e meriton ja japin tifozet e Marsejes qe e shohin si loz jav per jave jo ne qe se shohim fare kampionatin francez.

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> lorik cana ....lojtar i te ardhmes ,,patriot i flakte ,lojtar per te mor shembull gjithe kto tjerit qe rrin rezerva neper klubet e tyre !!
> 
> shnet


Ke te drejte plaki, 

Nga Cana duhet ta marrin shembull te gjithe te rinjte qe luajne me grupmoshat e ekipeve Europiane.

----------


## Davius

Lorik Cana sonte shenon kunder ish ekipit te tij PSG.

Marseille arine te mund PSG me rezultat 1:0 me gol te Canes ne min 79.

Kjo njeherit ishte edhe nje hakmarrje e tij kunder parisienve te cilet e detyruan te largohet nga ekipi dhe te kalon ne jug te Frances ne Marseille.

Perpara Cana!

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Gjithmone e kam pelqyer ket una....
Si qe eshte lojtar klas po eshte ene i lezecem kshu nga pamja..lool...
Ka lezet mer jahu se ato te kombetares skan noj paraqitje te madhe kshuqe ky e zbukuron icik  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

Cana feston, foto e huazuar nga http://www.lequipe.fr

----------


## Mateus

Mendoj se ky gol i vulosi nje pulle te kuqe parizieneve (e kam fjalen per drejtusit e ekipit, sepse tifozat gjithmone e kane dashur Canen), per largimin e Canes nga ekipi 

Nuk me do, atehere dhe une ta rras :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## Davius

1) Marseille's midfielder LoriK Cana, center, and his teammate the forward Mamadou Niang, right, and Demetrius Ferreira, left, jubilate after Cana he scored against Paris-Saint-Germain during their First League soccer match, in Marseille, southern France, Sunday, Oct. 16, 2005. (AP Photo/Claude Paris).

2) Marseille's midfieder Lorik Cana, right, challenges for the ball with Bonaventure Kalou of Paris-Saint-Germain and scoring a goal during their First League soccer match, in Marseille, southern France, Sunday, Oct. 16, 2005. Marseille won 1-0. (AP Photo/Claude Paris).

----------


## Moltisanti

Hallall ja bofte zoti ,,duket lojtari mire ,lu gjithanej ,,22 vjec ka lujt me PSG ,,OLIMPIC.MARSEILLE    .....te lutem shume ,mos i vij cudi nanjonit mas 2-3 vjetesh te kaloi me noi klub tip CHelsea ose Real madrid !!!

Noten 7 kishte mor sonte ..lojtari 2te me i mire n'fushe !!!

----------


## niku-nyc

Loriku pervec hakmarjes me gol, tregoj pse nuk e meritonte stolin me Parisin dhe pse erdhi me ekipin e Marsej qe te luante dhe ta ngrinte ekipin e ri ne fillim te tabeles!

----------


## GeNi_25

> te lutem shume ,mos i vij cudi nanjonit mas 2-3 vjetesh te kaloi me noi klub tip CHelsea ose Real madrid !!!
> 
> Noten 7 kishte mor sonte ..lojtari 2te me i mire n'fushe !!!


Veren qe lame pase kishte nje interesim nga skuadra  Bavareze "Bajer Mynihut". (te paktes sipas shtypin sportiv Shqiptar). Nuke e di pse su  bene te gjalle Bavarezet kete fillim kampionati ku marredheniet e Lorikut me Parisin u keqesuan???

----------


## Davius

_Pas fitores me rivalët më të egër, mesfushori shqiptar i marsejezëve kërkon vazhdimësi_

*Cana: Olimpiku nuk do të ndalet me kaq*

Jeton SELIMI

Dje në mëngjes, përpara shkrythjes, lojtarët janë grumbulluar në dhomat e zhveshjes. Portieri marsejez mori atëherë fjalën. "Fabien na foli për gjendjen tonë shpirtërore. Ai saktësoi që sezoni nuk përfundon me këtë fitore. Është e rëndësishme për klubin, për tifozërinë dhe për ekipin, por ne duhet ta shfrytëzojmë këtë për ndeshjet e ardhshme. Kjo do të jetë e vështirë, - shpjegon Lorik Cana pas golit 3-pikësh ndaj ish-skuadrës së tij, Paris SG-it, - sepse duhet të jemi gjithnjë gati, pasi do të na shohin ndryshe. Gjithashtu e dimë që disa ndeshje do të na duhet shumë punë. Bartezi na kërkoi që të rimobilizoheshim dhe po ia dolëm do të arrinim të jetonim gjëra të bukura. Ne e dinim rëndësinë e ndeshjes me Parisin. Rëzultati ishte pozitiv, por njerëzit nuk do të presin që ne të ndalemi këtu. Do të na duhet që të rifutemi në lojë dhe në çdo ndeshje do të luftojmë për fitore."

*Loriku, tashmë i abonuar në mbrojtje*

Pas ndeshjes me Nisën, Lorik Cana është rikthyer sërish të rreshtohet në mbrojtje mes Sezarit dhe Andre Luisit. Një vend që ai e njeh shumë mirë. "Kam luajtur shpesh në qendër të mbrojtjes me kombëtaren time. Por, kundër Parisit, pas gati 10 minutash lojë, ne pamë që ata luanin vetëm me një pykë dhe që Semak ishte pozicionuar disi larg, kështu që u avancova disi para mbrotjes. Ne përpiqeshim të gjenim ekuilbrat, për të rigjetur veten. Natyrisht, do të na duhet kohë, por baza tashmë është e sigurtë," - thotë Cana.
Kundër Parisit, OM-ja e shënoi golin e fitores pas një goditje këndi. Një fazë e lojës që lojtarët e praktikojnë shumë gjatë stërvitjes përpara takimeve. "Trajneri këmbëngul shumë në këtë aspekt, - thekson Lorik Cana, - pasi ne kemi lojtarë shumë të fortë fizikisht. Gjatë një sezoni, një ekip duhet të shënojë gjashtë, shtatë ose tetë gola nga goditjet me top të ndalur. Ne e kemi nisur disi keq këtë sezon, por duke parë potencialin fizik të skuadrës, ne mund të shënojmë nga gjuajtjet standarte në çdo takim." 

*Cana: Të fitojmë edhe ndaj CSKA-së*

Edhe njëherë, lojtarët e Olimpikut të Marsejës duhet të përballojnë një ritëm konstant ndeshjesh prej dy të tillash në javë. Në pesëmbëdhjetë ditët e ardhshme ata do të zhvendosen tri herë, për një total prej katër ndeshjesh. Të enjten ata do të jenë në Moskë, të dielën në Sant Etien, të mërkurën e ardhshme do të shkojnë në Bordo për Kupën e Ligës dhe do ta përfundojnë këtë maratonë të shtunën, më 29 tetor, në ndeshjen shtëpiake me Lilën.
Edhe golashënuesi i së dielës fillon të ndiejë kundërgoditjet e ndeshjeve ndërkombëtare të javës së kaluar. Prandaj, ai duket i paduruar që të udhëtojë me ekipin në kryeqytetin rus. "Duhet të përqëndrohemi shumë. Është kundërshtari më i frikshëm i grupit, ne e dimë rëndësinë e ndeshjes së parë në këtë kompeticion. Klima do të na penalizojë, pasi do të jetë shumë ftohtë. Do të udhëtojmë dy ditë më parë që të ambientohemi,"- thotë Cana.

*L'Equipe: Cana në 11 shen e javës* 

E përditshmja e njohur franceze, "L'Equipe", e ka vlerësuar lart shqiptarin pas golit që shënoi të dielën kundër Paris SG it. Madje ajo e ka përfshirë Lorik Canën në 11 shin e javës së kampionatit francez. Cana është vlerësuar me notën 7, duke qenë një nga lojtarët më të mirë të javës që lamë pas në kampionatin francez. Loriku ka qenë i dyti lojtar më i vlerësuar në Francë, pas shokut të skuadrës, që luan në krahun e djathtë, Riberi. Kujtojmë që Cana të dielën është rikthyer në kampionatin francez dhe përballë ish skuadrës së tij Paris SG it ka arritur të shënojnë golin e vetëm dhe të fitores për skuadrën e tij, Marsejën, duke u hakmarrë në njëfarë mënyre ndaj skuadrës pariziane, që nuk i dha besimin për formacionin e parë këtë sezon.

----------


## Cimo

Marsejë, 21 prill - Ka arritur të fitojë të enjten 3:0 në gjysmëfinalë të Kupës së Francës, duke prerë biletën për në finalen e madhe të Parisit, pas dy javësh, ku Marseja e tij do të përballet pikërisht me ish-skuadrën e tij Paris Sen Zhermen. Fjala është për mesfushorin e kombëtares shqiptare, Lorik Cana, i cili më në fund pranon se ia ka arritur qëllimit për të luajtur me ish-skuadrën e tij, Paris Sen Zhermen. "Jam i lumtur", ka deklaruar ekskluzivisht për futbolli.com, Loriku, i cili ka dalë nga ndeshja në pjesën e dytë, pas një kartoni të verdhë, sipas tij të dhënë kot nga ana e gjyqtarit.

Futbolli.com: Në radhë të parë urime për fitoren dhe kalimin në finale!
Cana: Faleminderit. Ishte një emocion i madh për të gjithë. Jam shumë i lumtur. Arritëm të eleminonim Lionin, një nga skuadrat më të forta të Francës dhe Evropës dhe falë edhe fitores me Renin jemi në finale. Është një sukses për Marsejën që nuk e ka arritur gati që 5 vjet.

Futbolli.com: Në finale me PSZH-në, ish-skuadrën tuaj. Ndonjë emocion i veçantë?
Cana: Sigurisht që është një emocion i veçantë. Kam luajtur për gati 4 sezone me PSZH-në dhe sigurisht që do ndiej emocion, duke  parë edhe faktin se do të luaj përballë tifozërisë, e cila njëherë e një kohë më ka përkrahur. Po do ju them diçka më tepër se kaq. E kisha ëndërruar një finale me PSZH-në edhe për vetë faktin që ti tregoj trajnerit Forlan, se Cana ka qenë i aftë të luante edhe tek PSZH-ja pavarësisht zgjedhjeve të tij.

Futbolli.com: Jeni ndëshkuar me një karton të verdhë vetëm për një ndërhyrje të bërë, duke u acaruar së tepërmi me gjyqtarin e ndeshjes ndaj Renit. Përse?
Cana: Sepse ma nxorri kot atë të verdhë. Ishte ndërhyrja ime e parë në gjithë ndeshjen dhe s'ishte as një faull, kurse ai më nxorri direkt karton të verdhë. Kjo s'ishte e drejtë dhe unë prandaj u nxeha me gjyqtarin.

Futbolli.com: Keni dalë nga fusha e lojës, pa e shijuar fitoren në fund, të paktën si lojtar në fushë...
Cana: Gjërat filluan të vështirësoheshin pas kartonit të verdhë dhe trajneri Fernandez kishte frikë se mos unë ndëshkohesha sërish dhe nuk do të luaja në finalen e madhe pastaj. Vetëm për këtë kam dalë.

Futbolli.com: Keni shënuar vetëm një gol me fanellën e Marsejës dhe atë pikërisht ndaj PSZH-së në kampionat. Mendoni se në finale ju do të ndëshkoni sërish ish-skuadrën tuaj?
Cana: Unë shpresoj shumë ta bëj këtë. Më të vërtetë. Por, më me rëndësi është që skuadra ta fitojë trofeun.

----------

